# FLOW: Welche Gabel? Wieviel mm?



## budgie (16. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Fahre ein FLOW, Modell 04, mit Marzocchi Dirtjumper III. Ist ja "ganz nett" die Gabel, aber 100% überzeugt sie mich nicht. Ich weiß nicht mal genau, wieviel Federweg sie hat  Der eine sagt 100mm, der andere 130mm und ich glaube an 120mm. Aber ist ja auch egal...

Es gibt 3 Bedingungen:
1) Marzocchi!
2) Verstellbar - Zug-/Druckstufe
3) silber oder schwarz

Leider blicke ich bei Marzocchi nicht mehr durch. Was ist mit der DJ I mit 130mm? Hätte da ein gutes Angebot. 

Würdet ihr auch 150mm fahren? Die 66 macht einen guten Eindruck

Hat jemand ein FLOW und kann mir eine Gabel ans Herz legen?

Legt mal los!

Vielen Dank


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Februar 2006)

Die DJ3 die standartmäßig am 04er Flow montiert ist und hat serienmäßig 130mm Federweg. Zu mehr Federweg kann ich dir im Flow auch nicht raten! Auf keinen Fall auf 150mm gehen und somit also auch keine 66. Das Fahrwerk wird unfahrbar mit der Gabel und sehr Frontlastig.
Eine Frage vorweg.. Fährst du mit Schnellspanner, oder mit Steckachse? Oder willst du evtl. wechseln?
Kommt auch drauf an, wieviel Federweg du gerne hättest bzw. was du mit dem Flow alles anstellst!? Für Street-riding und Dirt Jump reichen 100mm völlig aus. Für leichtes Freeride und All Mountain kannst du ruhig auf 130mm gehen.
Wie dem auch sei.. Hauptsache du bleibst Marzocchi und vorallem Rocky treu  

greetings,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. Februar 2006)

Marzocchi Z1 (steckachse) 130mm FW - perfekt fürs flow


----------



## budgie (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich denke, 130mm sollten es schon sein. Bewege mich mehr im Wald, auf Singletrails, als auf Dirt-Parcours.

Welche Z1? Da gibt es ja auch wieder 4 verschiedene Versionen. 

Ist die Abstufung so, wie bei den DJ`s? Also bei Z1 FR3 kann ich nichts verstellen, bei FR2 ein bisschen?? und bei FR1 alles??

Fahre momentan Schnellspanner, würde aber gerne mal auf Steckachse umsteigen...!!

Wer nennt mir einen guten Online-Shop?
Ich nehme auch gerne ein Vorjahres-Modell!

@Freeridechecker:
Fährst du für Rocky? Wie lange schon? Kennst du den Harald noch? Er hat bis vor einem Jahr 2km von mir entfernt gewohnt und ging mit mir zu Schule, war seht viel mit ihm unterwegs!! Bis vor ca. 2 Jahren ist er auch für RM gefahren..


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Februar 2006)

hey, 

ich fahr schon einige Zeit für Rocky. Ja den Harald kenn ich. Super Typ! War auch schon viel mit ihm unterwegs, vorallem in und um Saalbach..

Was die Gabel angeht... mein letztjähriges Flow hat die Z1 FR3. Hat halt null einstellung aber funktioniert einwandfrei! Ist ne Super Gabel fürs Flow!!

greets,


----------



## budgie (18. Februar 2006)

Hmm, Z1 FR3...

Wo siehst du die Vorteile gegenüber der DirtJumper 3?

Ok, Steckachse ist klar. Wie sieht es mit der Dämpfung aus? 

Tut mir leid, für meine vielen Fragen, aber bin echt nicht mehr auf dem laufenden, was Marzocchi angeht


----------



## neikless (18. Februar 2006)

+ steckachse
+ mehr federweg 130
+ bessere dämpfung (oder?)
+ leichter
+ schöner

habe meine z1 fr2 verkauft und mir die z1 fr1 gekauft mit eta
von 130 auf 100 absenkbar damit gehts jetzt auch bergauf mit ganz viel flow ;-)
aber ob man mit 100 abgesenkt besser dirt oder street fahren könnte .. i don´t know ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2006)

Das Hauptthema dass für die Z1 spricht ist auf jeden Fall das niedrigere Gewicht! Die 2006er Dirt Jumper Reihe hat zwar auch ein gutes Stück abgespeckt, im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, doch kommen sie an das Gewicht der Z1 einfach nicht ran. Und das bei gleicher Stabilität..

greetings,


----------



## budgie (19. Februar 2006)

Habe mir 3 "gute" Angebot rausgepickt:

1) Dirt Jumper I, 2005, 130mm: 269
(Frage: Habe diese Gabel (130mm) nirgends, selbst nicht bei Marzocchi gefunden??)

2) Z1 FR II, 2005, 130mm: 299

3) Z1 FR III, 2005, 130mm: 249

Was denkt ihr?

Wieviel könnte ich für meine DirtJumper III, 2004, bekommen? 100?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2006)

budgie schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir 3 "gute" Angebot rausgepickt:
> 
> 1) Dirt Jumper I, 2005, 130mm: 269
> (Frage: Habe diese Gabel (130mm) nirgends, selbst nicht bei Marzocchi gefunden??)
> ...



Von deinen 3 Angeboten, finde ich das zweite am besten. Die Z1 FR II. Wenn du allerdings die Zugstufendämpfung nicht wirklich brauchst, dann ist die FR III die richtige Wahl. Falls dir das Gewicht jedoch völlig egal ist, dann nimm auf jeden Fall die DJ I. Da hast du alle einstellungen, eine robuste und natürlich optisch geile Gabel! Allerdings halt schwerer.. Die Dirt Jumper gab es in Serie nur mit 100mm Federweg, kann aber mit anderen Federn auf 130mm aufgestockt werden. Wurde mit dem Federweg glaube ich nur in einer kleinen OEM Serie von Marzocchi hergestellt!?


----------



## budgie (19. Februar 2006)

Die Angebote sind alle von einem Online-Shop. Wieso er gerade noch eine DJ I mit 130mm FW hat, weiß ich nicht ;-)

Naja, so wichtig ist mir die Zugstufe nun nicht. Früher hatte ich mal eine Z1 MCR, da konnte ich Zugstufe, Druckstufe und Vorspannung einstellen. Welche Gabel bietet mir so etwas heute noch? Das war schon eine schöne Sache... irgendwie aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Ich schaue mir mal die Gewichte der Gabeln an. Vielleicht entscheide ich mich für die DJ I, vom Gewicht her ändert sich dann bei mir ja so gesehen nichts bzw. kaum etwas. Gewicht sparen müsste ich erstmal bei den Reifen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Februar 2006)

Hey, bei Marzocchi gab es früher keine Einfachbrücke mit Druckstufe, die MCR auch nicht. Aber egal, darum geht es ja hier nicht...


----------



## budgie (19. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, bei Marzocchi gab es früher keine Einfachbrücke mit Druckstufe, die MCR auch nicht. Aber egal, darum geht es ja hier nicht...



Hab da wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht...

Nach längerem nachdenken bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich zwei "Rädchen" zum verstellen hatte, war wohl Vorspannung und Zugstufe  

Meine Dirt Jumper III steht jetzt zum Verkauf!


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2006)

Sag uns dann bescheid für welche Gabel du dich letztendlich entschieden hast. Vielleicht auch mit Foto!? Würde mich interessieren..

later,


----------



## budgie (20. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ging alles schneller, als ich gedacht hätte!

Alte Gabel gestern Abend noch verkauft (120; zu wenig?) und heute mittag dann gleich zu Action Sports gedüst. Gesehen, gekauft:

Dirt Jumper I 2005, 130mm, schwarz
+ ein neues Laufrad (umspeichen hätte nicht gelohnt!!)

hier ein Bild von eben:







bin schon ein bisschen auf der Strasse rumgerollt, kurzes Fazit:
Geil! Geht deutlich besser als die III er, sieht besser aus und ich hab wieder was zum rumspielen  

Danke an alle, die zur Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen haben!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Februar 2006)

Na das ging wirklich mal schnell!
Dann kann man nur noch Viel Spaß und Happy trails wünschen mit deinem neuen Equipment!!

greetings, 
Mario


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Februar 2006)

Feines Teil...
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine DJIII an meinem 04er FLOW zu tauschen. Habe aber ne 2006er PIKE im Auge. Schreib doch mal ein paar  Eindrücke (detaillierter) von deiner neuen Gabel. Vielleicht ist sie ja ne Alternative.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## budgie (21. Februar 2006)

Rocky Mountain + Rock Shox? Wo gibt´s denn sowas?

Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe ich die Gabel erst seit gestern, konnte noch nicht viel fahren, heute mal ein paar Trails.

Geil! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich den Unterschied zur IIIer so merke. Die Gabel spricht besser an, schluckt die Stöße besser... macht einfach Spaß!
Auf den Trails denkst du, du fährst mit zu wenig Luft in den Reifen, weil du am Boden klebst. Die Gabel nimmt alles mit, während du mit der IIIer irgendwann den Kontakt zum Boden verlierst, weil sie zu träge federt und dein Vorderrad viel mehr hüpft! Dazu sahniges Anprechverhalten und durch die Streckachse präziseres steuern.

Die Pike dürfte gut 700-800 Gramm weniger auf die Waage bringen als eine DJ, die mit +- 3000g kein Leichtgewicht ist. Aber von Rock Shox halte ich nunmal nichts...

Zugstufe verstellst du am unteren Ende des rechten Tauchrohres, Vorspannung oben an beiden Gabelholmen per Luftpumpe. Auch dort mag die Pike ihre Vorteile haben, aber sobald du einmal deine Einstellung hast, lässt du sie meistens eh so.

Ich rate dir zur Marzocchi! Wenn das Geld egal ist zur Z1 FR I, oder wie auch immer sie dieses Jahr heißt. Für 269 (UVP 499) ist die DJ I die beste Wahl...!! 

Hier mal noch ein Bild:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Februar 2006)

schöner Anblick, dein Flow
Die erwähnten positiven Eigenschaften werden in diversen Foren auch der PIKE bescheinigt...aber ich will hier nicht noch einen Rock Shox vs. Marzocchi Beitrag leisten. Da mein Kleinhirn schon das PIKE-Budegt genehmigt hat, kommt vielleicht noch ne 2005er Z1 FR I in Frage. Da ich aber hier rund um Freiburg auch die Berge hochkommen muss, will ich ne Gabel mit Absenkung. Na dann muss ich mal weitersuchen...der Entschluss wird mitgeteilt. Da die zukünftige Gabel ne Steckachse haben wird, muss ich mich auch noch entscheiden: neue Nabe oder neues Laufrad. Was haste für deins gelöhnt?

mfg und auf deine Eindrücke hätt ich auch noch bis morgen gewartet ;o)


----------



## budgie (21. Februar 2006)

Absenkbar, 130mm, Marzocchi, Steckachse - würde ja nur die Z1 FR ETA bleiben... Glaubensfrage  Die Diskussion Marzocchi vs. RS wird wahrscheinlich nie enden.

Kauf dir aufjedenfall ein komplettes Laufrad! Ich wollte auch erst nur ne neue Nabe, dann hat mir mein Händler mal vorgerechnet und mit Material (Nabe, Speichen) + Arbeitslohn wurde der Preis eines neuen Laufrades selber Qualität weit übertroffen. ~130

Habe jetzt für meins 89 bezahlt. Für den Preis bekommst du was gutes und stabiles... und das alte kannst du immernoch bei ebay für ein paar Euros verticken.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2006)

denke auch, dass es ein neues Laufrad wird...wahrscheinlich mit ner Single Track Felge. Dann noch Big Betty´s aufgezogen und weiter gehts...

hast noch andere Umbauten geplant?

An alle: Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit ner Z1 Freeride I oder II an nem FLOW hat, bitte posten.

MfG


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> habe meine z1 fr2 verkauft und mir die z1 fr1 gekauft mit eta
> von 130 auf 100 absenkbar damit gehts jetzt auch bergauf mit ganz viel flow ;-)
> aber ob man mit 100 abgesenkt besser dirt oder street fahren könnte .. i don´t know ?



habe die neue Z1 Fr1 (eta) schon aber noch nicht eingebaut
meine alte kommt in das selbe (dudgie) grüne 04er flow (von einem freund)
wenn ich meine neue getestet habe werde ich berichten
ist aber sicher genau so goil wie die Z1 fr2 nur eben + eta
ich finde die z1 ist die beste gabel perfekt fürs flow !


----------



## budgie (23. Februar 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> Dann noch Big Betty´s aufgezogen und weiter gehts...
> 
> hast noch andere Umbauten geplant?



1) Was sind Big Betty´s? 
Ich nehme mal an Reifen?! Welche Marke. Wird mal Zeit für neue. Die Maxxis-Puschen sind so verdammt schwer - das ist ja nicht mehr schön!!

2) Umbauten vorerst keine. Es sei denn du hast `ne Idee was man unbedingt an einem Flow haben muss? Die Ausstattung funktioniert durchweg gut, nichts was ich austauschen müsste. Vielleicht mal ein anderer Sattel, aber sonst  

Was hast du geplant?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2006)

Hier mal ein Link zu den Big Betty*s.

LINK

PS: Dein flow sieht schon klasse aus  -  welche Rahmengröße fährst du?

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Februar 2006)

..sieht nach nem 18" aus!?
An der Ausstattung kann beim Flow viel gemacht werden. Aber wenn es von vorn herein gut funktioniert, dann braucht man ja nicht unbedingt etwas verändern!?


----------



## budgie (23. Februar 2006)

Sehen gut aus die Betty`s. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung, immerhin ca. 400-500gr. leichter als meine Maxxis - pro Reifen versteht sich  ... dann flieg ich ja bald noch hÃ¶her!

Danke! Fahre 18". Muss hier in der Region meist erst ein oder mehrere Berge hoch um SpaÃ zu haben, da fand ich die GrÃ¶Ãe einen guten Kompromiss! Hab`s bisher nicht bereuht...

edit: freeridechecker war schneller als ich. Du hast recht, gemacht werden kann viel. Wenn ich ein Freak wÃ¤re hÃ¤tte ich zunÃ¤chst mal ein Problem mit dem Deore-Umwerfer und den anderen Deore Parts, s. auch hinteres Laufrad. Der grÃ¶Ãte Dorn im Auge war mir jedoch die DirtJumper III, das hat sich nun erledigt. Aber mal ehrlich, fÃ¼r 1790 â¬ UVP immernoch ein gutes Gesamtpaket!!


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2006)

betty war bei meinem flow hinterbau flow 05 16,5" sehr sehr knapp 
hat bissel geschliffen bin auf High roller 2,35 und jetzt auf Nobby nic 2,4
umgestiegen der passt sehr gut >> freeride/touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2006)

budgie schrieb:
			
		

> 1)
> Was hast du geplant?



Geplant ist definitiv ne neue Gabel, Reifen und Laufräder. Da ich mein FLOW etwas leichter haben möchte, schaue ich bei den neuen Parts auch aufs Gewicht (und den Preis ). Daher ist die Gabel-Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen. Preislich sind die 06er PIKE 426 (ca.480) und die 05er Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 1 (ca. 500) dicht beieinander. Muss noch Gewichte vergleichen. (auf Marzocchi-HP nix gefunden-bin ich blind?). Bei den Reifen brauche ich welche, mit denen ich hier die Berge hoch - und runterkomme  und die auch in Todtnau gut zu fahren sind. Deshalb wohl die Big Bettys und weg mit den Mobstern, die zwar Grip ohne Ende haben, aber eine gefühlte Tonne wiegen. Zwecks Laufrad hab ich mich ja schon geoutet.

Nach diesen Umbauten sollte es dann noch besser abgehen.

MfG und wer noch Erfahrungen (und/oder das Gewicht der Marzocchi) mit den Gabeln an nem FLOW hat-immer her damit.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> betty war bei meinem flow hinterbau flow 05 16,5" sehr sehr knapp
> hat bissel geschliffen



Fahre bis jetzt den Mobster mit 2,7" hinten. Der schleift maximal an meinem Umwerfer (kleines Kettenblatt). Baut die 
Betty noch breiter??? 

PS: Rahmen auch 16,5"


----------



## numinisflo (24. Februar 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> MfG und wer noch Erfahrungen (und/oder das Gewicht der Marzocchi) mit den Gabeln an nem FLOW hat-immer her damit.




Ich fahre im Moment die Z1 FR1 Jahrgang 2005 an meinem Switch. Bin mir mit dem Gewicht nicht mehr hundertprozentig sicher, meine mich aber an 2370g erinnern zu können.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre im Moment die Z1 FR1 Jahrgang 2005 an meinem Switch. Bin mir mit dem Gewicht nicht mehr hundertprozentig sicher, meine mich aber an 2370g erinnern zu können.



Danke für die Antwort
Dann wäre die ja nur unwesentlich schwerer als die PIKE. Und, zufrieden mit der
Marzocchi? Was mutest Du der Gabel so zu?

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (24. Februar 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort
> Dann wäre die ja nur unwesentlich schwerer als die PIKE. Und, zufrieden mit der
> Marzocchi? Was mutest Du der Gabel so zu?
> 
> MfG




Bin definitiv sehr zufrieden mit der Z1, relativ steif, mir reichen die 150mm vollkommen aus, bin nicht so der große Dropper. Bin damals auch die 66 testgefahren, zwar an einem anderen Bike, aber die 66 ist wesentlich steifer als die Z1. Dafür halt viel schwerer und mich hat damals hauptsächlich die extreme Einbauhöhe des 2005er Models gestört, das haben sie ja bei den 2006ern verändert. Und das Finish der Gabeln sowie deren Optik ist Marzocchitypisch einfach genial.
Ein Manko der Gabel (Z1) sind die fehlenden Einstellmöglichkeiten, du hast zwar die Möglichkeit, die Luftvorspannung einzustellen und auch die Zugstufe kannst du einstellen, aber ich bin momentan mit der 66rc2x am liebäugeln, gerade wegen der differenzierteren Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ach ja, ETA hat die Z1 auch noch, aber finde ich persönlich relativ unnötig, mal sehen ob ich nach dem Bikeurlaub am Lago anderer Meinung bin.

Wegen dem Gewicht habe ich mich nochmal erkundigt: Exakt 2378g.

Auch wenn ich die Pike selbst nicht kenne, würde ich doch ein Marzocchi ins Flow bauen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (24. Februar 2006)

Numis, Die Z1 wiegt über 3kg! nur so am rande


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2006)

habs jetzt doch gefunden:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...#4#DQG#&Prgho\hdu&#@#;68:&mCJ=&IDOggetto=8450

2378g laut Hersteller wiegt die Z1 Freeride 1 ETA (um die es auch hier geht)

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (24. Februar 2006)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Numis, Die Z1 wiegt über 3kg! nur so am rande




Spedersen, da täuschen sie sich! Über drei Kilo wiegt vielleicht ne 66 oder ne DJ- aber beim besten Willen nicht die Z1, zumindest nicht die 2005er Z1 FR1. Es mag zwar sein, dass die Waagen der Marzocchi-Signores beim wiegen der eigenen Gabeln etwas weniger anzeigen als das tatsächliche Gewicht, aber über 3kg >>> never ever. (eine Fox 40 wiegt 3,3kg - wenn es Marzocchi hinbekäme, dieses Gewicht mit der Z1 zu toppen, alle Achtung....)

FLO


----------



## Mr.Fork (25. Februar 2006)

Lieber Numis, hatte an  meinem Switch ebenfalls die Z1.
Btw Du kennst es! Habe sie gegen ne Fox 36 getauscht und gewogen!
Die Z1 wiegt OHNE Steuerohr und Ohne Öl 237xg.
Steht im Übrigen auch bei Marzocchi so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. April 2006)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber aus gegebenem Anlass:



			
				freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Zu mehr Federweg kann ich dir im Flow auch nicht raten! Auf keinen Fall auf 150mm gehen und somit also auch keine 66.



Eine 05er Z1 FR1 hat (laut MZ-Homepage) bei 150mm Federweg eine Einbauhöhe von 538mm. Die 66 hingegen 575mm. Das ist ne Menge Holz. Hab mich nämlich "durchgerungen" mir eine Z1 zu holen. Will unbedingt eine von 2005 (geile Optik + günstiger als die neuen). Die gibts leider nicht mehr wie Sand am Meer und deshalb muss ich mir eine mit 150mm Federweg besorgen. Die baut doch nur 2 cm höher als meine jetzige DJIII. So groß können die Unterschiede nicht sein, oder? 
Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Ist das FLOW dann wirklich unfahrbar?

MfG


----------



## el Lingo (4. April 2006)

habe neulich das flow mit einer z150 gefahren und ich finde den lenkwinkel viel zu flach. hat mir gar nicht gefallen. definitiv zu hoch! aber nicht unfahrbar...


----------



## neikless (4. April 2006)

nur in gute hände nur ernst gemeinet angebote bitten !
sorry das ich es hier poste passt aber auch zum thema
möchte nur die richtigen leute erreichen und nicht so viele
dumme anfragen bekommen ...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. April 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> habe neulich das flow mit einer z150 gefahren und ich finde den lenkwinkel viel zu flach. hat mir gar nicht gefallen. definitiv zu hoch! aber nicht unfahrbar...



Danke für die Info
Aber kann ich dann nicht einfach mit mehr *sag* fahren? Verschenke zwar Federweg, aber die Einbauhöhe passt wieder beim fahren. Oder ist diese Annahme zu simpel bzw. falsch?

MfG


----------



## nuts (9. April 2006)

@neikless


wie kann man nur?
Bau ne pike rein und perfekt ist das rad


----------



## neikless (10. April 2006)

das bike ist schon perfekt ... eine pike würde das bike meiner meinung nach versauen !

werde es wohl verkaufen müssen falls du das damit meinst (wie kann man nur)
aber vielleicht findet sich auch ne möglichkeit das ich es behalten kann.
werde im sommer längere zeit ins ausland gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (2. Mai 2006)

Lebowski, klingt logisch, aber ob es tatsächlich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. steige ja jetzt auhc wieder auf ein hardtail um und grübel, ob ich 150 oder 130mm einbauen soll. keine leichte entscheidung. ist zwar kein rocky, aber auch aus Easton RAD DH und aus Canada...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Mai 2006)

Ob das nun funktioniert habe ich nicht ausprobiert. 
Mir haben sie zudem im lokalen Bikeladen auch von 150mm abgeraten-wegen des wohl abkippenden Gefühls beim Lenken. Deswegen hab ich dann doch eine Gabel gesucht, die von der Einbauhöhe wie meine jetzige DJIII ist. Nach langer Suche
hab ich doch meine Wunschgabel gefunden: 2005er Z1 FR1 mit 130mm Federweg.

Leider hab ich sie noch nicht in den Händen (verdammte Warterei), aber nach dem Einbau trau ich mich bestimmt mein FLOW hier reinzustellen. Die Schönheitskonkurrenz hier im RM-Forum ist schon beachtlich. GUT SO

@Budgie: Was lange währt, wird hoffentlich gut & biste mit Deiner DJI immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## budgie (3. Mai 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> @Budgie: Was lange währt, wird hoffentlich gut & biste mit Deiner DJI immer noch zufrieden?



Ein Traum  

Die Eindrücke, die ich schon nach der ersten Fahrt haben sich voll und ganz bestätigt...

Nur mit dem Design der Aufkleber bin ich nicht zufrieden. Die Gabel ist ja matt-schwarz, der Hintergrund der Aufkleber hingegen ist glänzend. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen  

Mit der Z1 FR hast du sicher auch eine gute Wahl getroffen!

Warte gespannt auf Bilder.


----------



## BlingBling (9. Mai 2006)

Ne Flow mit einer Z1 FR2/3 oder einer DJ bei 130 mm und dünnerem öl (Standardmässig sind die Dj`s für meinen Geschmack viel zu überdämpft)ist ein Dream-Team.

Die passen optimal zusammen.

Wenns CC-Lastiger wird dann eine RS*.* oder eine Pike für Fr-CC.

Das hängt mit dem offset der Gabel zusammen.
RS 39,8 oder 42
MZ 44,5

Das beeinflusst das Lenkgefühl enorm!

Dj wäre mir dann vielleicht noch zu schwer....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2006)

*"FLOW: Welche Gabel? Wieviel mm?"*

Ab heute nachmittag kann ich sagen: 130mm!

Am besten so verpackt, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Die Gabel ist der Hammer. Seidenweich, sensibel, abesenkbar, leicht(er), Steckachse...und die Farbe ist auch geil.

@Budgie: Also, wie Du hörst weine ich meiner DJIII keine Träne nach.


Möchte die jemand kaufen??? Einfach ein Angebot machen.

MfG






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Mai 2006)

..Schön! Passt Perfekt ins Flow! Genau die richtige Gabel.
Wobei die 2006er Dirt Jumper um einiges besser und harmonischer geworden sind! Kommt halt auch immer auf den Einsatzbereich an. (Touren, Freeride, Dirt Jump, Street,....)
Aber macht einiges her Lebowski!


----------



## BlingBling (12. Mai 2006)

Sehr Schön!
Gratuliere zur Gabel!!


----------



## budgie (15. Mai 2006)

Jawoll!

Passt perfekt...! Sieht gut aus.

Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Mai 2006)

budgie schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll!
> 
> Passt perfekt...! Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!!



Danke, danke

Die Gabel ist jeden Cent wert. 
*Wie siehts mit Umbauten bei Dir aus??? * Gibts was neues?
Meine Reifen (jetzt doch BIG BETTY) sind bestellt und mein hinteres Laufrad kommt Anfang Juni.
Dann ist erstmal Schluss. Hab ich mir jedenfalls vorgenommen. Vielleicht noch den Sattel, für den es herbe Kritik hagelte -obwohl den würde mein Hintern vermissen.

MfG

Haste das FLOW von cmjahn gesehen-mit ner 36 dran! Sieht GEIL aus!

@cmjahn: Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe von Deiner 36?


----------



## budgie (16. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Was ist ne 36er? Wo gibt es ein Bild?

Reifen will ich so bald wie mögl. bestellen. Habe da noch was anderes im Auge, werde mich dann melden.

Ein Sattel wäre auch was feines ;-)... was willst du für einen?

Wenn ich wieder Geld im Überfluss habe kommen DoubleTrack Laufräder in Gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Mai 2006)

budgie schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Was ist ne 36er? Wo gibt es ein Bild?
> 
> ...



Moin Moin

Ich meine ne Fox 36. Bilder sind hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=250647&cat=2

Hat er im "...new Slayer"-Thread gepostet. Geile Gabel (aber dachte immer, die baut zu hoch )

Wegen Sattel gibts noch keine Entscheidung. Aber wenn, dann vllt sowas hier:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...28536?osCsid=bfb2f20cfd262db3756c6860083d2924

goldene Double Tracks?! Was für ne Farbkombi zusammen mit dem grün!! 

Was für Reifen willste ordern? 
Und was haste im Auge? Gepäckträger? 

MfG


----------



## budgie (17. Mai 2006)

Yeah, geiles Flow! Und DeeMax-Laufräder  

Reifen sind bestellt: Maxxis Advantage 2.4 falt (ca. 750g)

Was willst du mit so einem Sattel   Kauf dir doch was bequemes!!


----------

